# which aquascape looks better?



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Would like some opinions on which aquascape they prefer?

option 1









or option 2









Thanks

Sorry for the crappy pics, taken with an iphone. The background is not nearly as light blue as it appears in the pics


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

option 1 imo


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Option 2 for maintenance reasons. :thumb:


----------



## ChadRamsey (Mar 12, 2010)

i too prefer the second one


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Option 2


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

option 1, more territories


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

2 minus that decor item in the very center.


----------



## Nick55G (Aug 30, 2010)

I like option 1


----------



## mazziod (Oct 7, 2010)

I prefer option two, but both are pretty neat looking


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Option 2 for maintenance reasons. :thumb:


Definitely agree on the maintenance reasoning, but I still think option one has a nice balance of separate territories and open swimming space

But again - totally your call! It's about what you like, while still giving the fish what they need :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Number 1 for me :thumb:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

Option 1 looks much more natural and appealing to me.


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone. A more natural look was the goal with option 1. I have seen some very nice setups with the rocks this way where it looks like there was a rockslide, but I wasn't able to recreate it as well.

The goal was more territories with more open space. But this setup presents its challenges. There are some mild mannered mbunas but mostly haps and peacocks. So a comprimise between rock work for the mbuna and open space is what is needed. With option 1 what was happening was that the haps were bunched up in the open space in the middle rather than cruising end to end like they normally would. The rocks piled up high in the corners were limiting the width for them to cruise comfortably. Also to make the structures more stable I had place more rocks towards the front, also limiting the length for the haps. The pictures don't show this too much though but it was a factor. The mbuna did like this, but there are only a few of them...keywoard balance and compromise for both.

As soon as I put it back to option two, the haps were happy again and cruising end to end in the front and also end to end above the rock structure. While the mbunas and the peacocks still had rocks and caves to use. All the while allowing everyone to stay out of eachothers way.

I'm not crazy about the middle deco ornament either, but my wife selected it and she was not pleased that i removed. So again keyword compromise  It actually is a pretty functional piece for a couple of reasons. It holds up/anchors the rock structure, has some gaps for the fish to hang out in, it's hollow so the back is used as a hiding spot and i find a bunch of them sleeping behind it when i turn the lights on in the morning. It is also a nice spot for algae growth and not look bad for the mbunas and pleco to munch on. When it put it back in right away the a bunch of the fish flocked to it.

I'm always changing stuff around loving it and then hating it, ie lava, granite, combo of both. Black background, blue, back to black, and so on. I think next on the agenda is a slimline 3d background 

Thanks again for all replies


----------



## maddyfish (Jul 23, 2004)

I like number one, the open area looks good.


----------



## iLuvAngels (May 14, 2008)

Very nice tank. I actually like both of them so my opinion wouldn't have helped you any.

I Just wanted to say that I figured the decoration in the middle was due to either a spouse or child wanting it in there :wink: I'm glad that it does serve a good purpose for your fish. And yes, I am a woman so you made the correct decision by compromising with your wife :thumb:


----------



## urbanherbalist (Oct 24, 2010)

I like Option 1. It looks neat having the 'open water' sort of layout.


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

option 1 ftw.... its how I have my tank set up. Just please ditch the tall fake plant on the right and put something in more natural...


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

#1


----------



## Jamey (Jul 19, 2008)

1 for sure. I think there's an enormous amount to be said for territories and the controlling of aggression. with the one huge rock look you run the risk of one fish deciding, "this is mine" and mauling anyone who comes near it, and in this case, that means the entire tank. with the first setup you'll just wind up with a fish claiming 1/3rd of the tank.


----------

